# Show Us Your July 4th Bikes!!!



## Tikibar (Jul 1, 2017)

With the USA Independence Day just around the corner, I'm sure you're all getting your bikes decorated for the big July 4th parade. Well, maybe not . But if you are, show us your July 4th bikes!!! (past and present).


----------



## mike j (Jul 1, 2017)

This ole gal just loves to wave the flag, she'll be out.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jul 1, 2017)

Really nice.....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 1, 2017)

it's not much, but...


----------



## jimbo53 (Jul 2, 2017)

Just finished (almost) this 51 DX, posing her in front of Old Glory! Happy Independence Day to all the CABER's!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 2, 2017)

Happy Fourth of July weekend everyone!


----------



## sccruiser (Jul 2, 2017)

1976 Bicentennial Stingray.  Always ready for the 4th. !


----------



## buck hughes (Jul 2, 2017)

ready for the holiday-HAPPY 4th to every one!


----------



## COB (Jul 2, 2017)

My patriotic pair.


----------



## Rollo (Jul 2, 2017)

... The Wife's Fair Lady ...


----------



## momo608 (Jul 3, 2017)

Shown before but what the hell, doesn't get more 4th of July than this. One of my favorite bikes and I like showing it off.






View attachment 490433


----------



## SchwinnSchwing (Jul 4, 2017)

This is mine form a few years back


----------



## Aussie (Jul 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JAF/CO (Jul 4, 2017)

[emoji631]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schmity03 (Jul 4, 2017)

Sandlot here we come...


----------



## Bozman (Jul 4, 2017)

God Bless The USA!  1941 Huffman.



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstone (Jul 4, 2017)

I have the cutest mom in the whole world.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2017)

Happy 4 of July


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 4, 2017)

happy 4 of july to everyone!..............even the haters.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 4, 2017)

Didn't really ride it yet but I picked up the Huffman Bluegrass in Ohio from Buck!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 4, 2017)

Happy 4th of July.....


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 4, 2017)

This is my RRB build off bike  . It's a AMF  Super Trojan bike Greased lightning (I'm still working on it but I can ride it. )


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jul 4, 2017)

Went for a ride in the local parade today! Great time!

Frank 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zuni13 (Jul 4, 2017)

4th of July Parade - Lake Forest, CA


----------



## tryder (Jul 4, 2017)

The lineup across from the Silver Peso 2017 Larkspur Corte Madera 4th of July Parade


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jul 4, 2017)

I hope you all had a safe 4th [emoji106] 



Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jul 4, 2017)

One of my favorites I don't own any more at 4th of July celebration at my old high school (Downey high )couple years ago, also rode it in the Fourth of July parade that year, I'm here right now waiting  for the gates to open  for fireworks but no Bike this time


----------



## Tikibar (Jul 4, 2017)

me on the Patriotic Panther in the July 4th Evanston IL parade 2017


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## burrolalb (Jul 4, 2017)

Happy 4th of July  



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 4, 2017)

Tikibar said:


> With the USA Independence Day just around the corner, I'm sure you're all getting your bikes decorated for the big July 4th parade. Well, maybe not . But if you are, show us your July 4th bikes!!! (past and present).
> 
> View attachment 489767 View attachment 489771 View attachment 489772



 This photo was from a few years ago when my Wife and I along with some friends rode in the Sand point Idaho 4th of July Parade.


----------



## Schmity03 (Jul 4, 2017)

Surrey


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jul 5, 2017)

Got these ready for a family ride in the Villa Park parade.  Lot of other cool bikes and people.


----------



## bikiba (Jul 5, 2017)

sccruiser said:


> 1976 Bicentennial Stingray.  Always ready for the 4th. !View attachment 490021 View attachment 490025




love this bike!


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## poolmike (Jul 5, 2017)

woops! Wrong topic


----------



## Zuni13 (Jul 5, 2017)

Fireworks @Queen Mary - Long Beach, CA


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 6, 2017)

Rode the American and the Red Radiobike to the fireworks, was a beautiful night to ride. 

The inspiration for 1963 American build (Schwinn never made a girl's 3 speed tanked bike), was the vintage 1940's red white & blue streamers. 

Darcie & Nick


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 6, 2017)

I think my W.F. looks a little festive, don't you think?


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Onewheelsqueel (Aug 23, 2017)

Unfortunately Franks Pirate wasn't in this pic. 




Nickinator said:


> Rode the American and the Red Radiobike to the fireworks, was a beautiful night to ride.
> 
> The inspiration for 1963 American build (Schwinn never made a girl's 3 speed tanked bike), was the vintage 1940's red white & blue streamers.
> 
> ...





Love it.

A bit late to the parade but here's my Radiobike and my son Evin's Evans  that we rode to fireworks.  And the Radiobike and his Huffy Convertible we rode in the Villapark 4th parad with @Neanderthal77 and @fboggs1986


----------



## phantom (Aug 23, 2017)

This one of the cheapo Jaguar 7 speeds that I got carried away with.


----------



## vincev (Aug 23, 2017)

WOW,I didnt even realize the 4th was almost here !!


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 23, 2017)

vincev said:


> WOW,I didnt even realize the 4th was almost here !!



Neither did I.........


----------



## Tikibar (Aug 24, 2017)

vincev said:


> WOW,I didnt even realize the 4th was almost here !!




Never too early to pimp that ride


----------



## Tikibar (May 28, 2018)

Rode the Green Panther to the Memorial Day parade, then down to the harbor.


----------



## rollfaster (May 28, 2018)




----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 28, 2018)

Pair of Shelby's, red white@blue!


----------



## Bozman (May 29, 2018)

1941 Huffman used in a calendar shoot for July 2017. 



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tikibar (Jul 4, 2020)

No parade this year, so we made our own!


----------



## Tim s (Jul 4, 2020)

Looking good! Tim s


----------



## mrg (Jul 4, 2022)

As said, alot of these old 4th threads to bump up, Happy 4th!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy 4th!


----------



## dasberger (Jul 4, 2022)

'38 Liberty


----------



## Aaron65 (Jul 4, 2022)

Nothing like a Bicentennial Sting-Ray to celebrate the 4th!


----------



## tjkajecj (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Gaby C (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 4, 2022)

.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy 4 th of July cabers !!!!!


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jul 4, 2022)

1948


----------



## J-wagon (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy 4th! 🇺🇸🇺🇸🎆🎆


----------



## tryder (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy 4th of July


1942 Huffman National


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 4, 2022)

Red,white and blue bikes at yesterday's July Cyclone Coasters Ride


----------



## gkeep (Jul 5, 2022)

Checking out the Pre Parade lineup. Nice 20s Ford from the local Acorn A's club.


----------



## ballooney (Jul 5, 2022)

Rode these in our neighborhood parade.


----------

